# On my laptop it clicks on it's own



## UKTone

For some reason my laptop clicks things on it's own, what can I do to make it not click on it's any more?


----------



## diduknowthat

What do you mean click on its own? Is your palm brushing against the touch pad?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> For some reason my laptop clicks things on it's own, what can I do to make it not click on it's any more?


It's probably what didchanowat suggested... used to happen on my mum's laptop all the time, the tapping sensitivity was turned all the way up; sometimes when your palm/finger touches it, even just a tiny bit you can't even feel, it will be registered as a "tap", or a click. I would go to mouse/"pointing device" properties and either disable tapping or turn the sensitivity down. Or if you have a compaq/HP laptop, you can just disable the touchpad altogether by clicking the small button right above it.


----------



## magichater

hiya you can adjust the click speed and sensitivity under the control panel and mouse


----------

